# John Hendry Photography



## JohnHendry (Aug 27, 2011)

Have a look at my website and let me know what you think I can do to improve it. I take more photos than I spend time on the internet so any constructive feedback will be welcome.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 27, 2011)

It does seem much too much.
Too many galleries - too many sentences
The text on the right hand side of the home page is completely disorganized and gives a helter-skelter impression rather than one of calm beauty.
It mixes adverts and promises and directions and telephone numbers and what all.

Take a step back - calm down and organize


----------

